# Portland Furry Events



## Catdog (Jul 3, 2019)

Curious about what furry events happen in Portland! I'll be moving to Salem soon and it's not too far from there. Is there an Oregon furs group/telegram? 

Feel free to include Washington state events as well.


----------



## Asher Grey (Jul 3, 2019)

Yeah but this city has the most toxic, drama-filled furry community of any place I've lived so far, lmao. I moved here and was super excited to be a part of it and just instantly noped the fuck out.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jul 3, 2019)

I'm in Oregon, near portland but haven't heard of or participated in any furry things... it would be nice to meet a fellow furry in person but eh~ it's fine not having anything really.


----------



## Catdog (Jul 3, 2019)

Asher Grey said:


> Yeah but this city has the most toxic, drama-filled furry community of any place I've lived so far, lmao. I moved here and was super excited to be a part of it and just instantly noped the fuck out.


Tbh I'm not surprised, considering the general PNW elitism lol. New Jersey and PA were the worst ones I've seen though. You would be surprised at how ridiculously vindictive people get there. 

The only other furry I know in that area aside from me and my roomie is a fursuit maker named Gel/OMGPineapples, they're pretty cool!


----------



## Asher Grey (Jul 3, 2019)

Catdog said:


> Tbh I'm not surprised, considering the general PNW elitism lol. New Jersey and PA were the worst ones I've seen though. You would be surprised at how ridiculously vindictive people get there.
> 
> The only other furry I know in that area aside from me and my roomie is a fursuit maker named Gel/OMGPineapples, they're pretty cool!


There's quite a few but the community is so fragmented that meetups aren't as widespread as one would imagine(or they're grossly expensive in relation to most events). There's a couple telegram groups, an official one with mature people who want respectful interactions, then there's one that's just the typical drama. I uninstalled the app recently tho so idk.

If you use the Meetup app at all you can find local(ish) furmeets, my schedule never worked with any. That, or carpooling plans would fall apart last minute because people really don't know how to behave.


----------



## Cosmic Fun (Aug 7, 2019)

Well, if you're cool driving to Salem, there's a Furry met up there happening this Sunday.

Check it out: www.meetup.com: August Suiting Sunday


----------



## MadXStitcher (Sep 2, 2019)

Furlandia's out by PDX.  I've never attended, but next year I plan on trying to vend there.

Furlandia


----------



## kuraiscreatures (Nov 7, 2019)

Furlandia is the only furry convention that i know of that is hosted within the Portland area. I've gone to it many times as a vendor. As far as i can tell the convention is nice and friendly. But the only thing i have been able to compare it to is Rainfurrest which......... We don't speak of that place anymore.

Furvana is a new convention that was hosted a few months ago. First time, it was pretty nice.  Both Rainfurrest and Furvana were in Washington. But still within the north west. I wish i could give feedback on the community here in portland. But I rarely ventured away from my table. The first two years going though the people I DID get to know were quite friendly, but alas drama breaks apart the nicer things in life. This was back in 2014 or so (my old friendgroup), it was a number of years so I'm more or less just out of touch.

I've hosted a table at furlandia 3 different years? 2019, 2017 and 2016 i believe..... *thinks on that.* I'm pretty sure it was 3 times...


----------

